# Lone Prepper



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

The friend that introduced me to prepping told me yesterday he is done. He said no more prepping. He believes there are not enough of us to make a difference. We will all bow down to big government as our rights and freedoms are slowly taken away from us. His statements rang true in my ears, and left me somewhat disillusioned. I've had 24 hours to think about it and now I have one thing to say. " I will not give up or give in! My family is depending on me and I will not let them down!" I pray I never have to use what we have learned and continue to store but I will be ready when the times comes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, we are all here to support and help each other sooooo

Chug along, lone prepper!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'm a lone prep per as well. Doesn't mean I'm not responsible for my own liberty and wellbeing. Therefore, I prep to secure those things independent of outside assistance. Anything else seems foolish.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good for you Staceyj, never give up, never quit. I wonder what would have happened if George Washington had felt as your friend does. I would rather die fighting on my feet than to have some dictator execute me on my knees.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think your friend is very shortsighted.  Prepping is not about fighting the system, its about being ready for anything that might happen, it could be a local disaster or a major collapse of the Grid, goberment collapse or any number of things. For me its about being ready and being able to prepare the family (grandkids and Kids) to be able to carry on and making a go of it when things go bad, as they eventualy will. Its just a matter of time and it could be just something as simple as not being able to afford to buy the neccessaties of life and what I put away will give them the edge to get by. And besides Prepping is kind of like being a Christian, you do it based on a belief and that belief sustains you. . I have been a prepper all my life in one way or another, its just in my later years that I really began to understand and prepare for things in a more practical and physical way and have the need to prepare for others rather than just myself. So stay the course and keep the faith. Someday you will be glad you did


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

rawhide 2971,I couldn't have said it any better myself!!!!
We all know that if we are prepared for the worse,then when and if something does happen we and "ours" are ok until things can get back to normal(maybe),regardless of what "IT" is.I've lived in the islands with no electricity,no running water(and at times very darn little fresh water),and food was scarce too(waiting on a ship to bring in supplies)..No milk,no flour,no cheese,no lunch meat,no soda's candy,and with the island only 6 miles long and 2 miles wide we weren't allowed a garden.Anytime we got a "care" package from family and friends it was better than Christmas.(I saw my mother cry over pecans,flour,and cocoa she was so happy)Guess that's why I prep and gladly so! I WILL be ready and my kids and grand-kids will have enough to make it without a HUGE struggle...rawhide is so right,your friend will be sorry he didn't stay the course and you will be even happier that you did!
If you are talking about our government..what can we say,other than at least we will be sane enough to do something when we can.Because we have food,water and shelter.It will be harder to have us bow down.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate it.


To Mike, he was prepping more for big brother. He has plenty of guns and ammo but no food. I'm prepping for natural disasters more than anything else.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It sounds to me as if your friend has hit an emotional bump in the road. He has my prayers and I hope he gets past this time. A strong mental attitude is the single most important asset in a survival situation.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

He is a single situation prepper. Most of us here are preparing for multiple scenarios. I am preparing to keep myself alive in the most varied set of circumstances I can think of. No electricity, natural disaster, hyperinflation, supply chain cut off… Look back at how FEMA and local governments have handled most situations, not too good of a track record. They are busy placing blame and having meetings to discuss what to do. That leaves us on the front lines to look out for our own needs for however long it takes to get back to ‘normal’ or a new normal.

Oh, I’m a lone prepper also, well... I have a puppy to look out for too.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm also looking at every situation that may come along. Not where I want to be but a lot better off than I was 2 years ago.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe your friend ought to worry about hurricanes/tornados/earthquakes or whatever else occurs in your area.

I wouldn't call someone with guns and no food prepared for much of anything.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah but is having only guns and ammo and no food really a prepper?

I prep for economic collapse, but as already stated any type of supply chain shortage, hyperinflation, emp, etc... It is better to be prepared for almost anything than just one IMO. 

Keep your head up, and glad that you are continuing...


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

You know, Stacey, you could suggest to him that he start prepping for a natural disaster or economic collapse in addition to his guns. That way, he'd be MUCH more ahead of the game than most of his neighbors.

Just a thought...


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

what good are guns and no food stores not much of a prepper if you ask me. I am prepping for anything that may happen job loss tornado blizzard or govt crash makesme feel better knowing that my family will have a chance and wont have to count on the goberment for help.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sure stockpiling weapons alone is preparing for much at all. Nothing good anyway. Consider a natural disaster, EMP, solar flare, government collapse, economic collapse, Martian invasion... In any of these situations you are in no realistically superior position to feed your family or provide in any normal fashion after a few days without preparation beyond weapons outside of becoming part of the problem and attempting to take from others. Your strategy of preparing for natural disasters puts you miles ahead in all scenarios outside of Martian invasion, where there is no hope to speak of anyway. 
It is encouraging to hear you will continue on your prep plans. If I were in your shoes, I’d wait a month or so and broach the subject with your friend again. It could very well be he is just frustrated, a feeling not lost on many of us these days for sure!

Blah blah blah, just my two cents. Good luck.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Another scenario: The city you live in files for bankruptcy, leaving you with no retirement funds.

I am also a lone prepper, although married.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

CoffeeTastic said:


> Another scenario: The city you live in files for bankruptcy, leaving you with no retirement funds.
> 
> I am also a lone prepper, although married.


In that case having a bunch of guns will help you to blend right into your surroundings.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Giving up is not uncommon for preppers. I have seen many come and go over the years. Staying the course in prepping is like holding off a tidal wave at times. Your family, friends, co-workers, neighbors, Enemies all have tremendous influence on us. No one enjoys being ridiculed or mocked. Some just need time away from it all. One of the worst things is the Forums. We tend to burn out with all the negative talk. Forums tend to be more like Talk Radio than anything else. there are some truly good people on them but there is also a lot of shared ignorance. Finding a core group that you follow is imperative to surviving on the posts. Finding people who truly support each other and clearly understand what they are doing and where they are going can help anyone of us keep their sanity. 

People like Jerry D Young help me keep myself on track. I know if I ask him a question he will not answer unless the really knows what to do. Guys like Sentry and most of all the people in my group of closest friends help me stay the course. I go back to the days of short wave broadcasts with Robert H. Any of us is susceptible to burning out.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~Consider a natural disaster, EMP, solar flare, government collapse, economic collapse, _*Martian invasion..*_. ~~~

Uh--Oh!!!:scratch


----------



## iknownothing (Nov 4, 2011)

Martians? Anybody got any Nelson Eddy/Jeanette McDonald records?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Now that I am on my own in prepping, I don't need as much at my house as before. I have been taking a good deal of my canned foods, hygiene products, cleaning products, etc to my children's homes. I may move closer to them in the near future when I retire. But at least now I know they have something to fall back on. After reading the article by the AP today about 4 out of 5 Americans are at or below the poverty level, I may load up the car again when I go down for Labor Day Holiday.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

*yes indeed.*



Clarice said:


> Now that I am on my own in prepping, I don't need as much at my house as before. I have been taking a good deal of my canned foods, hygiene products, cleaning products, etc to my children's homes. I may move closer to them in the near future when I retire. But at least now I know they have something to fall back on. After reading the article by the AP today about 4 out of 5 Americans are at or below the poverty level, I may load up the car again when I go down for Labor Day Holiday.


yes, that article was sobering to say the least. now that vacation is over time to get back to it. keep prepping whatever the reason. yes, it is hard sometimes wonder why you keep throwing money into it,etc. but in the meanwhile, the excess you can give to those who are less fortuanate, but who are at least trying to make it. the article even made me grateful to The Lord that I even have a job, as lousy as it is. I am working steadily and regularly. we have beans,bullets and band-aids . gotta quit complaining about the job and be glad I have one.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> After reading the article by the AP today about 4 out of 5 Americans are at or below the poverty level, I may load up the car again when I go down for Labor Day Holiday.


Let's hear it for our Government! YAAAAY!
:gaah:vract::dunno::factor10::brickwall::surrender:


----------

